# Seaclear System II Reef Tank



## briandeeds13

I am new to saltwater tanks and I recently got a 40 gallon Seaclear system II acrylic tank for $50 bucks I have everything for it (the powerhead, prefilters, bio balls, light etcc) only missing the drip tray. I was wondering if anyone was familiar with these systems that could point me in the right direction to setting up a reef tank.


----------



## coralbandit

No experience with your system,but if you want to go reef then ditch the bioballs(they'll surely turn into nitrAte factory).Use egg crate(for lights) to replace missing drip plate or make one from acrylic(home depot or lowes).The mechanicals will help remove debris and live rock /live sand will serve as your biological filter.Enjoy and ask any/everything else you wonder about.


----------



## briandeeds13

Thanks Coralbandit... Do you think I will need a protein skimmer? Also instead of bio balls should I put some sort of algae or live rock in there, I have heard some people doing that but wasn't what that was all about. I think i might start off with some live sand mixed with regular sand and a few live rocks to get the cycle started then add a clean up crew. Is that the appropriate thing to do?


----------



## Reefing Madness

I would not mix Live Sand with regular sand, play sand has way to many silicates in it, and other debre that would cut the under side of most bottom dwellers.
In place of the bio balls, I would definately throw in some Cheato. Skimmer is a definate yes in a 40g tank. Try and go double your water volume on the skimmer.


----------



## coralbandit

1^ with madness.Chaeto or caluerpa in filter where bioballs are and skimmers are a big time advantage to any tank.Live sand is not super expensive so just use that only(buy 1/2 now,1/2 later) you only want a inch or two,much over three inches could lead to problems in the future.


----------



## briandeeds13

Thanks alot for the awesome info you have all been a great help. I am getting so excited to set this up. The Seaclear system makes a protein skimmer designed to fit their tanks so I hope it is big enough for the 40 gallon tank. In regards to the chaeto in place of the bio balls will I still need to put the drip tray over that as well?


----------



## coralbandit

Don't have too.It may block light,comming from tank(which is probably more important to grow cheato).


----------



## briandeeds13

Great thank you so much, I hope the protein skimmer that Seaclear makes is going to be good enough (cant seem to find how many gallons its rated for) I am not sure if I could swap it out for another brand or not as it has to fit into a chamber already designed in the back of the tank.


----------



## briandeeds13

Also I dont have a light for the back of the tank where the chamber is for the filter. so would putting algae back there be a smart choice since there is no light? If not what could be put back there in stead?


----------



## briandeeds13

PS this is what the back of the tank looks like with the built in filter

http://www.thepetstop.com/fish_shop/Aquariums/SeaClear/pdf/System-2-Instructions-2002.pdf


----------



## coralbandit

Any light source usually works with cheato(it is no where as demanding as other life you plan to have in tank).A small flourescent(or compact flourescent{spiraltype in standard light socket}) will work well.Live rock could also go back there but will not do the same as cheato.The macro algeas are best for removing excess nutrients.


----------



## briandeeds13

ok thanks you have been a tremendous help I hope all this works with this system otherwise im pretty much screwed because there is not a lot of room for moving things around and stuff like that


----------



## Reefing Madness

No worries, you have gotten some sound advise. You will be just fine.


----------

